# SMOKING THEM SQUIDDER'S & 235 NEWELL'S



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

LOVE THEM SQUIDDER'S & NEWELL 235 ON 12' UGLY STICK'S !
PINS 07-14-09
WENT DON'T FOR A BAIT RUN AN HAD FUN.
PUT OUT 4/0 WITH HOLE WHITING AN NOTHING ?
1/4 WHITING ON SQUIDDER AN NEWELL , AN THE REEL'S STARTED SMOKING.
PICK UP TWO 5' BLACKTIP'S. MY PARTNER ASKED IF I WAS GOING
TO TAKE THE CLICKER OFF ! I SAID ! SOUNDED GREAT.


















LOVE THE 12' UGLY STICK'S ! HAVE THREE AN WORKIN ON #4
WELL NO BAIT BUT HAD A BLAST !


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Steve, I found you another Ugly Stik, This one is a bit closer

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=125170

I'll give him your info.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Where is that nice water? Good on ya for the nice sharks. So much fun on tackel that size. I fished squidders for a long time and they were very functional and cast fine. I have had hit and miss luck with the Newells but like the low maintance quality of them. my problem is I need casting lessons. Nic pixs, thanks daddyhoney


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice report and them are some very nice rods that you make


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

*cool*

nice catch! i'm jealous.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like a highly modded squidder. I love Newells.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

scuppersancho said:


> Steve, I found you another Ugly Stik, This one is a bit closer
> 
> http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=125170
> 
> I'll give him your info.


THANK'S FOR THE INFO !
BOUGHT THE 12' UGLY STICK ? NOW I GOT 2 TO STRIP AN WRAP.
I'LL BE BROKE BEFORE LONG. I GOT $100.00 IN EACH ROD , AN NOT
COUNTING THE COST OF THE UGLY STICK AN LABOR.
GUESS I NEED TO STOP BUYING THEM.
AND IF THAT NOT ALL , NOW REEL'S TO GO NO THEM.
WELL I GOT ANOTHER SQUIDDER, RED 3/0, BLACK 3/0 AN A PRO GEAR
2000.
PS. DONT SEND NO MORE ROD CUSTOMER'S.
I GET TO ATTACHED TO THE ROD AN DON'T SALE THEM.
LATER
STEVE


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice sharks.
That sure is a narrow squidder....


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> Nice sharks.
> That sure is a narrow squidder....


I DON'T THINK SO !
ACCURATE SQUIDDER








TIBURON SQUIDDER


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Ah, I can see them better now.
I didnt realize they had conversion kits on them...
My old sqidders back in the 70's were just plain sqidders.


----------

